# steam train on the underground



## woody65 (Mar 1, 2012)

never thought i would ever see this....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i33KnnY6e24&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

test for the Metropolitan Line’s 150th Birthday


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 1, 2012)

Bring them back, that looks fantastic!! Love the green carriage too


----------



## KingRat (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome :d


----------



## night crawler (Mar 1, 2012)

Love steam, want more.


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 1, 2012)

Great suff - An ex LSWR Beattie Well Tank locomotive from the late 19th Centuary.


----------



## peanuts (Mar 2, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> Bring them back, that looks fantastic!! Love the green carriage too



its not a carriage tho its an electic loco used for hauling works trains etc around the system you can see the collector shoes on the bogies


----------



## corktina (Mar 2, 2012)

green? rear loco is Yellow isnt it? Front one Maroon

Steam on LT outlasted that on BR (to about 1970 I think) Metroploitan widened lines would have been used by them (ex GWR pannier tanks)


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2012)

That was great!


----------

